# Our new giant schnauzer pup!



## Starry Messenger (Nov 1, 2013)

She is 9 weeks old today. We've had her for 4 days and are enjoying her immensely. Within a day of arriving, she learned sit, down and roll! She's very bold and outgoing. Do not be fooled by her cute face; she's a firecracker.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh my she's adorable 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Too Cute! She is a little doll.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

One of my favorite breeds


----------



## ubctress (Oct 11, 2013)

So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

She is Beautiful! Along with our 3 year old GSD Jake, we have a 13 year old Miniature Schnauzer.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Adorable!!! Are you going to do her ears or leave them natural?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i saw a Giant Schnauzer for the first time a few years ago.
i was stunned by how majestic the dog was.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So cute! :wub:

 Kat


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Very cute puppy from a very tough and fierce breed.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

one of the few breeds, outside of GSDs, that tempt me.

Keep us posted on how she does!

Congratulations


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I love Giant Schnauzers!!! Wish we saw more of them. One if the few breeds I would outside of a GSD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

I agree.
The Giant has always been my secret crush!!,
I read though that they don't do well with children.
And boy are they EXPENSIVE!!,
When we were looking to rescue we looked into those breed, but every single one of them stated not good with children

yes keep us posted on, what is her name????


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Starry Messenger said:


> She is 9 weeks old today. We've had her for 4 days and are enjoying her immensely. Within a day of arriving, she learned sit, down and roll! She's very bold and outgoing. Do not be fooled by her cute face; *she's a firecracker.*





doggiedad said:


> i saw a Giant Schnauzer for the first time a few years ago.
> *i was stunned by how majestic the dog was*.


We had one in our SchH club...great dog!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she looks like a little angel  a seriously cute puppy.


----------



## Starry Messenger (Nov 1, 2013)

AKIRA3 said:


> I agree.
> The Giant has always been my secret crush!!,
> I read though that they don't do well with children.
> And boy are they EXPENSIVE!!,
> ...


Her name is Laika  We don't have kids but I can definitely tell she wouldn't be good for kids. She likes squeaky things and loves to chase. I, myself, have to take a deeper tone with her or it's too stimulating. I think their upkeep makes them expensive, yes.


----------



## Starry Messenger (Nov 1, 2013)

KatsMuse said:


> We had one in our SchH club...great dog!


 
I really appreciate them, too. They have their own thing going on and enjoy pushing buttons and testing boundaries, though. We're interested in SchH and would like to see if she has the makings of the SchH dog.


----------

